# Bear activity



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

*sweet*

I hope I see that this fall! Up close and montec personal!:darkbeer:


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Spring*



shakyshot said:


> I hope I see that this fall! Up close and montec personal!:darkbeer:


Where are you from ? Dont you have a spring bear season ?

Where im hunt we are alowed two bears per year.

I guess we are lucky


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

*Nice!*

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ya baby!!! i was wondering why the heck we didn't have no action at the bait site!!! This weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekend i will go with the bear spray in hand!!!!



Charles what zone is that picture in ?


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Bear spray ? *



VitalSpot said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ya baby!!! i was wondering why the heck we didn't have no action at the bait site!!! This weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekend i will go with the bear spray in hand!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Charles what zone is that picture in ?


Zone 10. We are kind of lucky as we hunt about 200 feet from a Park where the bear population is very high. We very often see bears with ear tags


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

**

Im in zone 10 also... chemin sioui ...

You there also?


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

We got one running around the city of Seattle the last few days...


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

Hi Charles,

What are you using for bait??? When did you put it out?



charles said:


> Zone 10. We are kind of lucky as we hunt about 200 feet from a Park where the bear population is very high. We very often see bears with ear tags


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

**



VitalSpot said:


> Im in zone 10 also... chemin sioui ...
> 
> You there also?


10 is huge im in the outaouais.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

**



VitalSpot said:


> Hi Charles,
> 
> What are you using for bait??? When did you put it out?


the bait as been there for 4 weeks and i use a bucket hooked up in the trees with meet and fish for smell and on the ground... a mixture of Donuts, joe louis, and my own soup mix of Grease with cheep sirup corn ,salt and sugar... i call it the bear stew. They just love it. it's sweet salty and crunchy. And i light up a sent stick everytime i go. Thats every two days


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

*=)*

Okay very nice...!!! 

we are in the lac des plage area..  we will see tommorow if there has been any action!!! cant wait!


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Hum*

Thats in Cheneville area if so that where i hunt turkey. 

good luck with the bears. Let me know how it goes


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*=)*



VitalSpot said:


> Okay very nice...!!!
> 
> we are in the lac des plage area..  we will see tommorow if there has been any action!!! cant wait!


Any action ???


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

*Bears Bears Bears!*

we went last saturday... The bucket with the food was half eaten... and the fish we left there stank like rotten HELL! 

There was something that stuck his nose in there because we found a fish lying on a log nicely placed!!!

We left some Bear jam and deer jam there and the trail camera! Saturday we HUNT!


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

geez Bears been hitting the mud here for a few weeks now .... Seen 12 yesterday ...but I have my Pepperoni bear ... now i am looking for something real special


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

*what time?*

What time are your bears hitting the bait... i seen alot of hunts only in the later afternoon or dawn... what are they doing during the day or morning?


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

**

I have one bear harvested early in the morning but bears being what they are somewhat a predator they will be active a around dusk because thats when most Prey animal get active. Most animal are active at night more then the day. All my other bears 4 overall have been harvested at that time when your about to loose the pins on your sight  carefull if you have never shot a bear before late in the day because that Black spot as no definition at dust and they are hard to define in the peep sight. I would say around 7PM keep your bow in your hands/ close to you because when they come in it goes fast . Let them get comfortable at the bait then you can move in your tree stand without spooking them.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

If you are hunting over a bait ... be in your stand 2.5 hours before sunset


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Good point*

Forgot that  i usualy go in at 4:30 5 sunset is around 8 so gives the place time to calm down


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*more pics*

Yeeeee ha. 

PS:date and time is F... up got to fix it


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

*this weekend is the weekend! *

wooooooooooooooooow look at those pics!!!

amayzing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kyhorse (Jan 16, 2006)

I am headed up to Quebec next week. I will be hunting in Zone 12. Report has been active bears hitting baits for a couple weeks now but recently been cold and light dusting of snow over the weekend. 

Last year most bear activity was very late. I was hoping to see more bear activity during the day but the trail cams said when to hunt.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

**

I just got back from cheking my baits and i have pics at 6 am untill 8 am them back ot around 6:30 pm untill dark. The cold might effect them a bit but they seem to be very active. I will try tomorow night to see if i can get one in  will post pics if i get one 

Good luck all bear hunting is exiting.


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

**

We hunted Saturday night! from 1 till 8:30pm But we didn't have any visits!! We made a mistake and put some dead batteries last week in the camera... We switched them on Saturday and we will see soon enough if there is anything!!

Good luck Tag em and Bag em!

:darkbeer:


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

175 pound male taken on the 2nd friday of season, the 22nd of may with bow on film. Lots of fun. I made a 300 pound bear come in to my fathers bait site. Good luck guys, its been cold and not good for bears but its gonna heat up soon. Have fun!


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Felicitation*



Pierre Tessier said:


> 175 pound male taken on the 2nd friday of season, the 22nd of may with bow on film. Lots of fun. I made a 300 pound bear come in to my fathers bait site. Good luck guys, its been cold and not good for bears but its gonna heat up soon. Have fun!


Tres beau spécimen. A 175 Lb la viande vas être BONNE


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

charles said:


> Tres beau spécimen. A 175 Lb la viande vas être BONNE


x2!!! Very nice


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

Merci les gars, le meilleur sent vient!


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Well*

We have been hunting for a few days now and that area is very funny. Bears are coming in late but i have had pics during the early morning around 7 to 9 Am. We decided to go a feed them yeasterday morning and ... whos in the baith at 7:30 AM the big guy... we had the 7MM Mag on hand this day and we tried to position ourselves for a shot but no dice. Was still fun to approche at 22 yards without a crack but there's alays that little twig at the right place 

Next time.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Well*

Hes not the bigest one i harvested but he showed up last night at 8 Pm and .....


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

**

WHAM!!! Dead Bear! Congrats dude!!! Fur looks nice!


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Congratulations on the bears guys :thumbs_up


----------

